# New videos



## johnnycnc (Jan 1, 2010)

I butchered somer videos together, I make no claims to being
professional or an expert on anything.
Yes, I am reading from a "script", I get lost otherwise!:biggrin:

Darn script takes an hour or two to think through and write up for each one, sheesh.

Here is the first one I did its on You Tube, it talks about centers:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_c--nfxh8og

second one is also on You Tube, it talks about basically drilling blanks on the lathe;
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YX4UU5aIu_A




These are fun, and could be addictive! Hope you enjoy!!


----------



## danroggensee (Jan 1, 2010)

Nice video john but how dare you use a factory plastic pen in it LOL LOL you should be using a custom made pen.

Dannie


----------



## johnnycnc (Jan 1, 2010)

Dannie, if it weren't for the cheap pens, ours wouldn't look so good.:biggrin:


----------



## gmanblue (Jan 1, 2010)

Nice video looking to buy setup soon.


----------



## nava1uni (Jan 1, 2010)

Nice video.  Thanks for putting it together.  I have watched it a couple of times and your presentation is very good.


----------



## Len Shreck (Jan 1, 2010)

John,
 I bought a 60 degree live center from Grizzly and I noticed last night while turning on a mandrel that it has a wobble to it and I think my mandrel is bent already. I do not think I am putting too much pressure on the mandrel while turning if I loosen it up any then I get the squeal as the mandrel spins but the live doesnt, do you think I may be appling too much pressure on the mandrel while finishing? Awesome videos by the way. As soon as I get some money I will be ordering a live center and possible an mandrel rod, just wanted to let ya know. Thanks
                                     Len


----------



## bobleibo (Jan 1, 2010)

John
Thank you for taking the time to do this. It sure answered a lot of questions. I have been wanting to start turning between centers and have only found written instructions. Like they say, a picture is worth a few 1,000 words. Can't wait for the next segment to come out. I'll be placing my order for some items soon. 
Thanks again.....very well done. 
Bob


----------



## kirkfranks (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks for posting those.
Of course when you do go farther and start turning please move the camera so we can see past your shoulder.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks for the movies Johnny ! I'm saving for my collet .:redface: Nice job !


----------



## jwoodwright (Jan 1, 2010)

John,
Those great videos and easy to understand.


----------



## Noah (Jan 1, 2010)

Good job John... I learn a little from everyone...
It was worth the prep time... That came across well in the video...
I'm waiting for the next one...as I'm just gathering the tools necessary to TBC...
Happy New Year...
Ed


----------



## johnnycnc (Jan 1, 2010)

Len Shreck said:


> John,
> I bought a 60 degree live center from Grizzly and I noticed last night while turning on a mandrel that it has a wobble to it and I think my mandrel is bent already. I do not think I am putting too much pressure on the mandrel while turning if I loosen it up any then I get the squeal as the mandrel spins but the live doesnt, do you think I may be appling too much pressure on the mandrel while finishing? Awesome videos by the way. As soon as I get some money I will be ordering a live center and possible an mandrel rod, just wanted to let ya know. Thanks
> Len



Hi Len,
It sure sounds like a bent mandrel to me. It is tough to try to diagnose why, I got away from the darn things to quit pulling my hair out over just such things. 
The squealing is likely from the end of the mandrel beating itself
to death as it wobbles and is being slightly forced back into a truer path
by the fairly stationary plane of the live center point. (gawd, that sounds mighty technical, huh? ).
.. Replace the mandrel, that usually cures the problem for a short while.
I was convinced when I used them that they got kinked everytime I had a bit of a catch while turning the blank. One thing always seemed to follow the other. 
Crud, man.. _I get a little catch on nearly every blank I turn_!:biggrin:
That whole scene just wasn't working for me.:frown:

Thanks for the thumbs up on the videos!


----------



## johnnycnc (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who suffered through my amateur videos,
and took time to leave some mighty nice comments here.

And Kirk..yes, I'll try to get the shoulder out of the way next time:biggrin:
Sorry 'bout that!
I'll probably move the lathe bench around so I can get the camera on the 
non-people side of the lathe.


----------



## dullbroadhead (Jan 1, 2010)

GOOD job john!


Bob


----------



## Papa Bear (Jan 1, 2010)

Nice videos,answered a few questions i was having!Thanks for sharing.


----------



## markgum (Jan 1, 2010)

thanks for shareing Johnny. I too am saving for my collet chuck set.


----------



## johnnycnc (Jan 1, 2010)

Bob, Gary, Mark..
Thanks for the good word!


----------



## darcisowers (Jan 1, 2010)

very good videos - I learned something in each of them!!  (the whole point, right??).  

My only critique is that the heater/hvac noise is distracting.  

We ALMOST bought the beale collet yesterday, and now I wish we had!!  There will be other sales...
Darci


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Excellent videos!


----------



## mtgrizzly52 (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks Johnny for the vids on this subject. I loved George's tutorial, and now having you doing the video segments on how to turn between centers is just icing on the cake.

I have a question for you. I received a collet set for Xmas, but it isn't the Beale set account of the cost I guess. What I got was the set sold by Woodcraft under their name brand. It looks like the Beale set but I'm sure it is a bit lower quality. The problem is that the largest collet in the set was 5/8ths. I'm sure I can get a 3/4 size for it, but don't know what size of collet to get. You mentioned that the Beale collets are ER32. I'm wondering if you might know or give an educated guess as to the size of the Woodcraft collets. They sure look like the same size, but this new territory for me, i.e., just call me clueless. Also, is there a way to measure a collet to determine it's "ER" size?

Thanks again for the videos! Can't wait for the next one in the series. Also, got my stuff I ordered from you and I appreciate the extra aluminum blank to practice on. I'm sure I will need it.

Rick (mtgrizzly52)


----------



## TurnaPen (Jan 2, 2010)

Johnny, thanks for those videos, watched both and it helped me greatly. PS, the small portion with your back to us, move the camera so we can see what you are doing and it will be even more impressive. yeah, I know, once you set the camera up it is a bit bothersome to reset it just for a short space, but well worth it. Amos


----------



## johnnycnc (Jan 2, 2010)

darcisowers said:


> very good videos - I learned something in each of them!!  (the whole point, right??).
> 
> My only critique is that the heater/hvac noise is distracting.
> 
> ...




Thanks Darci, I agree on the Furnace noise. I think I will switch the blower off next time.


----------



## johnnycnc (Jan 2, 2010)

mtgrizzly52 said:


> Thanks Johnny for the vids on this subject. I loved George's tutorial, and now having you doing the video segments on how to turn between centers is just icing on the cake.
> Thanks, I have yet to do the actual pen blank segment yet, but it's coming!
> 
> I have a question for you. I received a collet set for Xmas, but it isn't the Beale set account of the cost I guess. What I got was the set sold by Woodcraft under their name brand. It looks like the Beale set but I'm sure it is a bit lower quality.
> ...




Thanks for the good word, Rick!


----------



## Chris88 (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi John,
Those are some very nice videos. Thanks for taking the time to make them. :good:


----------



## thewishman (Jan 2, 2010)

I enjoyed your TBC video. The Related Video - "Turning hash browns on a wood lathe" made me hungry for breakfast.:wink:


----------



## johnnycnc (Jan 2, 2010)

WoodenInk said:


> Johnny, thanks for those videos, watched both and it helped me greatly. PS, the small portion with your back to us, move the camera so we can see what you are doing and it will be even more impressive. yeah, I know, once you set the camera up it is a bit bothersome to reset it just for a short space, but well worth it. Amos



Thanks for the kind words, Amos.
I apologize for that guy who got in front of the lense! I'm firing him.:biggrin:
next one will be better, I promise.


----------



## johnnycnc (Jan 2, 2010)

Chris88 said:


> Hi John,
> Those are some very nice videos. Thanks for taking the time to make them. :good:




Thanks Chris!:biggrin: I hope to make better yet.


----------



## johnnycnc (Jan 2, 2010)

thewishman said:


> I enjoyed your TBC video. The Related Video - "Turning hash browns on a wood lathe" made me hungry for breakfast.:wink:



Thanks Chris  ..hashbrowns? now I'm hungry too!.. gotta go.:biggrin:


----------



## johnnycnc (Jan 2, 2010)

Ok, after review, and a polite pm from a respected friend..
my drilling on the lathe is less than desirable. 
The chatter on entry is not good, and the slop in the tailstock quill
 is the main culprit. I am going to try partly tightening the quill lock, and see if that helps.
I really don't like drilling on the lathe, but thought I'd show it in the video.

I will attempt to reshoot that one, with more desirable drilling action.

This may be a good example though of what problems you MAY run into while doing this, though.:biggrin:


----------



## Jim Smith (Jan 2, 2010)

Johnny,
Thanks for taking the time to produce the two videos.  I've been turning between centers for almost a year now and I still learned from your video.  I'm not sure I agree with your assessment of the Drilling on the Lathe video.  The chatter you experienced is similar to what many/most of us experience so having it included in the video is actually not a bad thing.  The slop in the tail stock is probably the biggest hassel I have for drilling on a lathe so it was good to know that I am not the only one plagued by this issue.

Thanks again for takng the time to share your expertise, it is appreciated.

Jim Smith


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 2, 2010)

Rick, I believe that the collets from Woodcraft do not follow any of the ER sizes. I believe that they are proprietary. I think several here have done research on them and found that to be true but you might want to do a search on here.


----------



## RichB (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks Johnny, you did a great job.  I have been working with these for years in steel working and never thought about oiling the live center.  Now I know how.  RichB


----------



## devowoodworking (Jan 2, 2010)

Excellent videos John, thanks for taking the time to post them! 

I don't think it's been mentioned, you can 'subscribe' to John's videos and then you'll get an email letting you know whenever there are others uploaded...


----------



## johnnycnc (Jan 2, 2010)

RichB said:


> Thanks Johnny, you did a great job.  I have been working with these for years in steel working and never thought about oiling the live center.  Now I know how.  RichB




Thanks for the good word, Rich. Some of these centers even have a cover plate on the front, takes a spanner wrench to remove. 
You can pack grease back in there as another life-saver (if it has the cover plate).


----------



## johnnycnc (Jan 2, 2010)

devowoodworking said:


> Excellent videos John, thanks for taking the time to post them!
> 
> I don't think it's been mentioned, you can 'subscribe' to John's videos and then you'll get an email letting you know whenever there are others uploaded...




Thanks John, for being so kind. These were fun to make, I do hope
to make more proffesional productions as I learn. (been exploring today!).


----------



## JakeAB (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks, John, for another great video.

I must say, though, that you're taking all the fun out of being a newbie. With so much useful information in such a short time, you're depriving me of the frustration, blown blanks, broken tools and just plain stupidity that makes pen turning such a joyous challenge to those of us who are just starting.

Seriously, keep up the good work. I'm looking forward to your next segment.


----------



## johnnycnc (Jan 2, 2010)

JakeAB said:


> Thanks, John, for another great video.
> 
> I must say, though, that you're taking all the fun out of being a newbie. With so much useful information in such a short time, you're depriving me of the frustration, blown blanks, broken tools and just plain stupidity that makes pen turning such a joyous challenge to those of us who are just starting.
> 
> Seriously, keep up the good work. I'm looking forward to your next segment.



Thanks for the good word, Jim. :biggrin:
I'm glad there was something useful in there for you. 
The best is yet to come, I'm working on the script for actually doing a blank
between centers with my bushings. I hope to shut my mouth and get it turned in the 10 minute timeframe You Tube has.:biggrin:
Again, Thanks!


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 2, 2010)

Make it two seven minute sessions!

People will listen better, anyhow.

By six minutes or so, you are looking forward to the end and your voice shows it, if you are like me.

FWIW


----------



## johnnycnc (Jan 2, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> Make it two seven minute sessions!
> 
> People will listen better, anyhow.
> 
> ...



Good point Ed, Thanks! 
I can't argue..even my attention span ain't what it use to be.


----------



## johnnycnc (Jan 2, 2010)

Jim Smith said:


> Johnny,
> Thanks for taking the time to produce the two videos.  I've been turning between centers for almost a year now and I still learned from your video.  I'm not sure I agree with your assessment of the Drilling on the Lathe video.  The chatter you experienced is similar to what many/most of us experience so having it included in the video is actually not a bad thing.  The slop in the tail stock is probably the biggest hassel I have for drilling on a lathe so it was good to know that I am not the only one plagued by this issue.
> 
> Thanks again for takng the time to share your expertise, it is appreciated.
> ...





Thanks, Jim for your comments. I can see your point on drilling on the lathe.
I am sure there are those who don't have the chatter, but as you saw, it
is not me.:biggrin: I bet more do, than don't.
I am somewhat spoiled by having a metal lathe in the garage also, and drilling
on it is a totally different experience (good).
I drill all my pens on the drill press, though and really think it's quicker and easier. Now if I need to hold center of a blank for patterns, I would not use the drill press, as it can wander, for me.
Thanks for taking time to watch!


----------



## Noah (Jan 2, 2010)

*ER32 Another Chart*

I found this chart on eBay seller site...
Ed


----------



## Rick_G (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks for taking the time to do these Johnny.  Always learning and just seeing another way to do something helps.  Glad to see a little slop in the tailstock is normal.  I do most of my drilling on the drill press for that reason.


----------



## johnnycnc (Jan 10, 2010)

Rick_G said:


> Thanks for taking the time to do these Johnny.  Always learning and just seeing another way to do something helps.  Glad to see a little slop in the tailstock is normal.  I do most of my drilling on the drill press for that reason.



Thank you Rick, for taking time to watch.
I can't stand drilling on my wood lathe, as the accuracy just isn't there for me either. And the speed is painful.
Drill press for me 99% of the time.It's simple and it works.


----------



## Knight (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for doing these John, I learned a few things.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 11, 2010)

Another fine production Johnny ! I may stick with the DP anyway ! :redface:


----------

